# Carrying Extra Lens at Wedding?



## Fleetwood271 (Jun 8, 2011)

Good Morning,

I will be shooting my first wedding in late July.  I will be using my 28-75 2.8 and by then, I will have either a 70-200 2.8 or a 80-200 2.8.  

My question is since I will only have one camera, what is the best way to carry the lens that is not mounted on the camera?  Belt system?  Case that has a belt loop?  Other suggestions?  

If weddings are something that I continue to do, I will invest in a back up camera, mount both lens, and use straps on both cameras.

Thanks!


----------



## analog.universe (Jun 8, 2011)

When I hike and shoot, I take the lid off my pack an use it as a fanny pack to keep a lens in.  I've been thinking of picking up a belt loopable lens case though, I think it would work a lot better.  That being said, I'd be wicked scared to shoot a paid gig without a backup camera.  Rent one mayhaps?


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 8, 2011)

Speed Demon V2.0

There's a lot more things to carry than just a lens if you're going to shoot a wedding.

An extra body being one.  (even if you have to rent or borrow)


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 8, 2011)

> since I will only have one camera


Should you be shooting a wedding then?


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry do dbl post like this but I have even been known to carry a film camera when one of my digis was out.  If you're shooting a VR lens then an N80 will be compatible with it and the body and 4 rolls of good film ( 4 x 36 exp = 144 shots that can save your butt) can be had for under $100.  You don't have to use it... unless you HAVE to.

If you're stressed you can even use Fuji Superia 400 as you won't print above 4X6 anyway on most shots.  It's color balanced for any light and if you really need to you can push it to ISO 800 with out difficulty (you will need to shoot the whole roll like this for processing).   Just have the negs scanned and proceed with your normal work flow.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 8, 2011)

Fleetwood271 said:


> ...If weddings are something that I continue to do, I will invest in a back up camera, mount both lens, and use straps on both cameras.
> 
> Thanks!



Do this now!  Rent, borrow, or buy a back-up body.  If you don't, you can pretty much guarentee that Murphy's Law will come in to effect.  As mentioned, there's a LOT more gear for a wedding than one extra lens (spare memory cards, multiple flashes, tripod(s) to name but a very few.  A wedding pack-up for me usually involves two large bags and at least one hard-case, as well as (potentially) a lighting kit and several tripods.


----------



## Fleetwood271 (Jun 8, 2011)

OK, I should have explained better in my original post.

I am not getting paid for this wedding shoot. I have never shot a wedding before, but have been asked by a friend at work if I will do the pictures for his wedding in July. They are not having any kind of fancy ceremony. Simple wedding, outdoors, with family and a few friends. Small reception afterwards. They are not expecting any certain amount of shots, or requesting anything at all. They simpy asked if I would like to do this. If I say no, the only pictures taken will be their family and friends with their point and shoots. They are not going to hire a photographer to do any pix. 
I took some pix for them last weekend at a waterfall, and they loved them and asked if I'd like to take some at the wedding. I want to do it for the experience, and to help out a friend.

So, as I said, I do not have a back-up camera. If my D90 fails, nobody will be upset, except me (I'll have to get it repaired
I would never offer to do a wedding shoot where I was getting paid without having at least one back-up camera, and probably another photographer with their own camera. 

I have a nice Tamrac System 6 bag that holds my camera, lens, hoods, flashes, triggers, spare memory cards, remotes (wired & wireless), filters, teleconverter, extra batteries, etc. And I have a nice Manfrotto tripod with ball head, if need it. 

I will have this bag and all this stuff with me. But I do not plan to keep the bag on me at all times. It will be moved as needed. But I do plan to carry the 28-75 and the 70-200 lens with me at all times, in case I need to swap fairly quickly. I was just asking for the best way to carry the lens that is not mounted to the camera. 
I have a large lens case that I keep my 200-500 in. I might just throw it on and use it to hold whichever lens I am not using. Just wondering if anyone had a good suggestion. 

Thanks!


----------



## analog.universe (Jun 8, 2011)

In light of updates I'd definitely pick up one of these: Lowepro - Lens Cases  and hang it from your belt.  Simple and pretty cheap, and will actually give your lens some protection.


----------

